# Forum About Russia Sports and Olympics  Русский футбол

## Dagest

Привет! 
Кто-нибудь поддержеваете рксский футболнный команда? 
Я решил поллержеваю "локомотив москва".  Думаю можно этому помoгeт моему русскему яазыку тоже. 
Сегодня локомотив побелият ЦСКА.  
Можно скажу "Кому-нибудь русский футбол нравится?"? 
Может быт Я должен скажу "Вам-нибудь..."?  
Please correct my Russian and tell me if you like Russian football. 
Cheers.

----------


## adoc

Кто-нибудь болеет за русскую футбольную команду?
Я решил болеть за "Локомотив-Москва".  Думаю, это может помочь мне с моим русским языком. Сегодня Локомотив победил ЦСКА.  Можно сказать "Кому-нибудь русский футбол нравится?"? Может быть, я должен сказать "Вам-нибудь..."?  
No, Вам-нибудь doesnt exist.

----------


## flowforever

> Привет! 
> Кто-нибудь поддерживает русскую футбольную команду? 
> Я решил поддерживать "локомотив москва".  Думаю, это помoжeт моему русскому языку. (better: поможет мне в изучении русского языка) 
> Сегодня локомотив победил ЦСКА.

 http://www.tradeinfo.ru/?club/club-info

----------


## Оля

Dagest!!
Ты молодец!!!! Я даже тебя за ошибки ругать не буду! 
Я ТОЖЕ БОЛЕЮ ЗА ЛОКОМОТИВ!!!!   ::   ::   ::   
И мы сегодня обыграли ЦСКА!   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Бармалей

It's funny how the word "to be ill" is the same as "to be a fan of."   ::  I guess its literally saying that he is "smitten" with this club? Also, would it be better for him to say думаю, *что* это помoжeт моему русскому языку?

----------


## Dagest

Спасибо все за помогали мой русского языку.  Я знаю это не очень хорошый.  Всё-таки, буду изучать хорошо.  Мне кажется "болеть" лучщий слово чем "роддерживать". 
Оля, Я знакомилюсь с вами.  Поздравдяю о локомотив! 
Вы знаете где могу увидет локомотива голов?  Увидал "спартак" сайт, который(ую?) у их есть сратака голов. 
Моя команда в англии бристол город:  http://www.bcfc.premiumtv.co.uk/page...,10327,00.html[/url]

----------


## flowforever

http://www.fclm.ru/index2.html

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

ЗЕНИТ! оооооОООооо ЗЕНИТ!!!!

----------


## Dagest

Спасибо но знаю зту сайт уже.  Могу нет найти голы в сайте.

----------


## flowforever

1, 2, 3. Зенитушка дави!
Самый лучший коллектив...это наш Локомотив!

----------


## Chuvak

> Спасибо всем за то, что помогли  мне с русским языком.  Я знаю его не очень хорошо.  Всё-таки, буду изучать его усердно.  Мне кажется слово "болеть" лучше чем слово "поддерживать". 
> Оля, Я обязательно познакомлюсь с вами.  Поздравляю локомотив!  (Не знаю что такое голов.. может быть goal)Вы знаете где я могу увидеть локомотива голов?  Видел сайт "спартака", который у их есть сратака голов. 
> Моя команда в англии бристол город:  http://www.bcfc.premiumtv.co.uk/page...,10327,00.html[/url]

----------


## Dagest

Я был очень жалкий, что зенит проиграют в "UEFA Cup".   ::

----------


## Оля

> Я был очень жалкий, что зенит проиграют в "UEFA Cup".

 "Я был очень жалкий" = "I was very pitiful"  Мне было очень жаль, что Зенит проиграл в UEFA.

----------


## Оля

Голы здесь:  http://gol.mkafisha.ru/

----------


## Dagest

Спасибо оля.  Этот сайт очень хорошо.  Думаю первую гол очень счастливый!

----------


## Rtyom

Hey, Dagest. Why did you end up with Russian football?

----------


## BlackMage

> ЗЕНИТ! оооооОООооо ЗЕНИТ!!!!

 "Ты болеешь за Зенит, я болею за Зенит,
Мы болеем за Зенит, и Зенит всех победит!"

----------


## Dagest

> Hey, Dagest. Why did you end up with Russian football?

 I have loved football for a long time and I have been studying Russian for nearly a year now (I don't know if it shows).  Anyway, it seemed kind of natural to marry the two.  I hope that following Lokomotiv will give me an opportunity to practice my Russian more.

----------


## Rtyom

At least, it shows you _have_ studied something.  ::  A good start, anwyay.

----------


## Abreiter

I support Zenit since I'm from Leningrad, but Sychev's my fave player in Russia [and IMO the best one in our NT] 
Would love to see him alongside Kerz and Arshavin wearing the blue shirt one day... not that unlikely IMO, after all he's a good friend of Kerzhakov's.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

I guess you know Erik Hagen, then? He played for my favorite Norwegian team, V

----------


## Dagest

Как вы думаете о гус хидинк? 
Мне кажется ему очень успешному менежеру. 
Надеюсь он будет помочь русского команды.

----------


## Dimitri

> Что вы думаете о Гусе Хиддинке? 
> Мне кажется, он очень успешный менеджер. 
> Надеюсь, он поможет русской команде.

 Мы тоже надеемся   ::

----------

